# Subaru Impreza WRX STI Correction & Detail - AutoBling.net



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Paint Correction:
1. Menzerna polish
2. LC pad

Clean:
1. Meguiar's D 
2. CQuartz cleaner

Paint protection:
1. CQuartz/G|techniq C1 
2. AutoBling SPEED WAX

Glass:
1. G|techniq G1

Wheel:
1. G|techniq C5
2. CQuartz

Interior:
1. G|techniq L1
2. G|techniq i1

===============================
After Polish & Clean

































































Customer ask us to change the wheel's color









































































Customer also ask us to change the brake...
Customer is No.1, we complete all customer's mission.....

























After coat by Gtechniq & CQuartz products


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wonderful gloss on white!

Lovely colour on the wheels and brakes too, you guys do a top quality job!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

more great work guys :thumb:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Does it really say STI on that car


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Those brakes are nice, great car


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great work guys  
Great job on the wheel refurb as well.

:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great detail, write-up and photo's too!:thumb:

Cool car!


----------



## MikeyW (Apr 9, 2010)

Absolutely incredible

Stunning car, stunning work on the brakes and fantastic gloss from the white and C1 !


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow! Stunning car and work there! :thumb: I've a hatch STI as well, but it's the '08 model.


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice rim color choice.


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> Wonderful gloss on white!
> 
> Lovely colour on the wheels and brakes too, you guys do a top quality job!





steview said:


> more great work guys :thumb:





GSD said:


> Does it really say STI on that car





Scrim-1- said:


> Those brakes are nice, great car





EthanCrawford said:


> Great work guys
> Great job on the wheel refurb as well.
> 
> :thumb:





prokopas said:


> Nice work





scooby73 said:


> Great detail, write-up and photo's too!:thumb:
> 
> Cool car!





MikeyW said:


> Absolutely incredible
> 
> Stunning car, stunning work on the brakes and fantastic gloss from the white and C1 !





Suberman said:


> Wow! Stunning car and work there! :thumb: I've a hatch STI as well, but it's the '08 model.





UCD said:


> Nice rim color choice.


Thanks for your appreciation

This is beading video:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

great work, looks fantastic


----------



## roy7 (May 25, 2009)

great job:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top work.... wheels look much better in anthracite


----------

